# أرجو المساعدة في ضبط إعدادات بنطة روتر على برنامج aspire ....



## ah1med (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 



بنطة الحفر أمامكم اخواني 


http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Accessories/AccessoryDetails.aspx?ID=34504


أريد تعبئة الجدول من فضلكم حسب مواصفات بنطة الحفر في الرابط أعلاه ....






​


----------



## ah1med (27 يوليو 2011)

... أنتظر بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

على ما يبدو يا أخ أحمد أنه لا يوجد أحد يستخدم البرنامج الذي تستخدمه أو من يستخدم هذا البرنامج لم ير مشاركتك حتى الآن

الغالبية العظمى يستخدمون برنامج الآرت كام للتصميم وانتاج الجي كود وبرنامج الماك3 للتحكم في الماكينة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (27 يوليو 2011)

اخي العزيز
البنطة التي بالرابط هي للقص
اما بالنسبة للبرنامج الذي تستخدمه انت فهو شبيه ماك 3
والبنطة التي بالصورة هي للتشكيل وليس للقص
يوجد خيارات اخرى عندك يمكنك تغيرها كيف تشاء
تحياتي


----------



## ah1med (30 يوليو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> على ما يبدو يا أخ أحمد أنه لا يوجد أحد يستخدم البرنامج الذي تستخدمه أو من يستخدم هذا البرنامج لم ير مشاركتك حتى الآن
> 
> الغالبية العظمى يستخدمون برنامج الآرت كام للتصميم وانتاج الجي كود وبرنامج الماك3 للتحكم في الماكينة




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


دمت أخا معاونا صادقا ، اعلم أني أحبك في الله ولم أنسى يوما معروفك وصدق اخلاصك في تعليم اخوك أحمد ، ارتقب الماكينة الجديدة بعد أن صممتها والحمد لله وقمت ببنائها الشهر الماضي ...


بإذن الله تؤدي عملها أفضل من سابقتها ...


خالص تقديري لك


----------



## ah1med (30 يوليو 2011)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> اخي العزيز
> البنطة التي بالرابط هي للقص
> اما بالنسبة للبرنامج الذي تستخدمه انت فهو شبيه ماك 3
> والبنطة التي بالصورة هي للتشكيل وليس للقص
> ...




تسلم على الإجابة أخي العزيز .... هل يعني ذلك أنها تقطع الخطوط المستقيمة غير المتعرجة ؟


----------

